# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  card tăng tốc đồ họa phần cứng

## seluoncocach

máy mình là máy tính xách tay compaq presario cq40 nhưng không thể chới trò chơi fifa online 2, nó đòi *card tăng tốc đò họa phần cứng* . bác nào biết xinh chỉ giúp làm thé nào để máy có card này và cách làm như thế nào. xin cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## ductrong85

sao ko ai giúp mình với trời

----------


## panda41

co ai biet cai "card tang toc do hoa phan cung" cho may tinh khong vay. chi giup minh voi cac ban oi. xin cam on truoc

----------


## wuisatang

hiện tại card của bạn onboard là bao nhiêu? máy mình card vga onboard 128mb vẫn chơi đc. bạn kiểm tra lại xem thì mình phải có thể trả lời đc. còn nó đòi card tăng tốc đồ họa phần cứng thì chẳng lẽ nó lại đòi card màn hình rời? vì máy mình onboard 128mb còn chơi đc thì cần chi card rời!

----------


## quoctiepkt

về thiết kế, compaq presario cq40 có một bộ cánh hoàn toàn mới khi lớp vỏ ngoài được trang trí bằng công nghệ sơn độc quyền hp imprint mà trước đây chỉ có ở các dòng máy xách tay tầm trung và cao cấp (hp pavilion hay compaq presario vseries). so với lớp vỏ nhựa trần của compaq presario c700 trước đây, lớp vỏ của cq40 sáng bóng với tông mầu bạc và đen tuyền chủ đạo tạo cảm giác lịch lãm quyến rũ hơn và còn có khả năng chống trầy xước. 
kích cỡ màn hình cũng được thu lại nhỏ từ 15.4 inch xuống còn 14.1 inch rộng với công nghệ gương siêu sáng. trọng lượng máy nhờ thế cũng giảm từ 2.5kg xuống còn 2.3kg. đây là mức trọng lượng khá lý tưởng, làm tăng tính năng tính năng di động cho người sử dụng. 

_compaq presario cq40 được cải tiến mạnh mẽ về mẫu mã và cấu hình_ ​về cấu hình, compaq presario cq40 được trang bị cpu thế hệ mới intel celeron m 575 và intel pentium dual core t3200 đều hỗ trợ công nghệ 64bit, xung nhịp fsb được nâng từ 533mhz lên 667mhz. riêng cpu t3200 còn có công nghệ 45nm tăng thêm hiệu suất cho bộ vi xử lý. card đồ họa được nâng cấp lên gma 4500 thay vì gma 3100 như trước đây. compaq presario cq40 cũng được trang bị sẵn bộ nhớ ram 1gb với khả năng nâng cấp lên tới 4gb. dung lượng đĩa cứng cũng được mở rộng lên 120gb và 160gb. 
bên cạnh sự nâng cấp về cấu hình, hp cũng trang bị trên sản phẩm giá rẻ này hầu như toàn bộ các tính năng kết nối và giải trí không thể thiếu đối với một chiếc notebook đó là kết nối wifi chuẩn b/g, kết nối mạng lan gigabit, modem 56k, webcam, micro, ổ dvd rw ghi 2 lớp, khe đọc thẻ nhớ,  
công ty phân phối fpt được chỉ định là nhà phân phối độc quyền dòng sản phẩm này tại thị trường việt nam với 2 sản phẩm compaq presario cq40-124tu giá 589 usd và cq40-108tu giá 729 usd (chưa bao gồm vat). sản phẩm có bán tại các đại lý của fpt distribution trên toàn quốc từ tháng 9-2008. xem thêm thông tin về sản phẩm tại website: www.fhp.com.vn 
_cấu hình tham khảo:_
*compaq presario cq40 - 124tu (fu723pa)* 
celeron 575 (2.0ghz/667mhz/1mb), 1gb ddr2 533, 120gb 5400rpm, dvd-rw+/-, intel gma 4500 graphics, 802.11bg wlan, netxtreme gigabit ethernet, 56k fax/modem, s-video out,media card, webcam,dos, 14.1" brightview wide, 6-cell lithium-ion, 2.3kg.
*compaq presario cq40 - 108tu (fu667pa)* 
core duo t3200 (2.0hz/667mhz/1m), 1gb ddr2 533, 160gb 5400rpm, dvd-rw+/-, intel gma4500 graphics, 802.11bg wlan, netxtreme gigabit ethernet, 56k fax/modem, s-video out, media card, webcam,dos, 14.1" brightview wide, 6-cell lithium-ion, 2.3kg.

có 2 cấu hình như trên ko biết máy bạn thuộc loại nào ? nhưng cả 2 đều tích hợp card đồ hoạ intel gma 4500 có thể up tới 384mb, nếu cài windows xp sp2 thì mặc định là 256mb rồi, như thế làm sao bạn ko thể chơi game đó được. bạn xem trong "dxdiag" xem share card màn hình bao nhiêu nhé. và bạn thử coi cách cài lại game đó xem sao
chúc bạn thành công

----------


## mrtho88hnn

minh b.iet cach xu li roi. minh cung tung bj nhu vay. sau khi cai win xp thj no doi "cảd tang toc do hoa phan cung " ( truoc do thj choi bjnh thuong ). minh` tim` mai~ thj` dc vga roi` nvidia gẻoce 3,4 ... roi moi tim dc cai ung y la nvidia 61.76 va zo fifa bjnh thuong.
link: http://forum.megabuy.com.vn/showthread.php?t=11480
cac ban download ve click zo setup giai nen roi` restart lai la dc. 
nho thanh mjnh nha. hjhj. lan dau tien post dc 1 bai co ich. ^^![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## phongnet.com

*link card tăng tốc đồ họa nè*

các bạn downlad card nvidia 61,76 này về la chơi fifa online 2 dc.
mình đã bi như vạy và zo được rồi: http://www.mediafire.com/?myi1lznz2nm

----------


## annguyen

bạn cài driver đồ họa của win rồi chơi thôi, mình làm rùi

----------


## freedomf

*giup minh lun!!*

các bác ơi giúp em với!!!
em xài main 945 mà chơi game fifa online2 ko dc!!! 
khi vào game thì bị báo là "fifa online2 đòi hỏi cạc tăng tốc đồ họa phần cứng"
máy em chưa bao giờ chạy game này nên ko biết làm sao!!!
em tìm trên google rùi nhưng ko có bài nào giúp ích cả!!!
các bác có cách nào ko cần mua card rời ma vẫn choi game này dc ko dậy các bác!!!

----------


## viengiaoduc

*giúp mình với*

ai cho mình hỏi với!!
xem thông tin card màn hình ở đâu và như thế nào dậy???

----------


## luxuryhanoi

mở hộp thoại run gõ dxdiag một hộp thoại mở ra chọn thẻ display 




cách 2 : chuột phải lên destkop chọn mục cuối cùng 
sẽ mở ra hộp thoại display nhấn advance seting 






ngoài ra còn nhiều cách khác 
bạn có thể khởi động máy tính lên .nhanh chóng nhìn màn hình dos .nó cũng hiện thông số của card màn hình

----------


## linhpi24h

các pro có thể cho mình xin diver đó nhưng tích hợp win7 không...xin cám ơn

----------

